# Your view from your Season Ticket



## Old Trafford (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine of Old Trafford










Before the Bayern Munich game


----------



## circum (Apr 17, 2010)

nice view


----------



## NvdP (Feb 7, 2010)

My view from second tier @ Feyenoord Rotterdam stadium.


----------



## pamirez (Dec 20, 2009)

@ Mercedes Benz Arena Stuttgart


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

My season tickets for the Xavier University Men's basketball games.










My season tickets for St. Xavier High School football games.










Here's where I usually sit for University of Kansas Men's basketball games. For students they don't have assigned seats but this is where I usually try to get a spot.










Edit...Prices.

For Xavier basketball games it was $316 per seat this past season. My family has 2 seats. For the St. Xavier football I believe season tickets were $76 this past season and my family has 4 of these. And for student tickets to Kansas games, $150 gets you a ticket to all football and basketball games. Whew, I never realized how much money my family spends on tickets each year.


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's mine from Stade de l'Abbé Deschamps in Auxerre, France  (Ligue 1)


----------



## Lord'paulistinha (Mar 14, 2008)

Atletico Paranaense vs Internacional 
Brasileirão série A 2009.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Here was the view I had when I owned a season ticket at the *Parc des Princes* (henceforth, Paris SG doesn't deserve it anymore ):

Edit: I don't remember how much exactly I payed, but here is the cost, for the same seat, for the current season: *€760 ($1,023)* Ligue 1 + FA cup

















MY seat :




















And here is usually the one I have when I go at the *Stade Louis II* in Monaco :

















MY seatsssss : ('cause the stadium is rarely filled)


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Big ol' picture of my seat for Washington Redskins games at FedEx Field. Its not a picture I took, its off of the seat viewer option on the Redskins website. My seat is very close to where this picture was taken.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Also post how much $ your tickets are.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

nyrmetros said:


> Also post how much $ your tickets are.


For Xavier basketball games it was $316 per seat this past season. My family has 2 seats. For the St. Xavier football I believe season tickets were $76 this past season and my family has 4 of these. And for student tickets to Kansas games, $150 gets you a ticket to all football and basketball games. Whew, I never realized how much money my family spends on tickets each year.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

nyrmetros said:


> Also post how much $ your tickets are.


Good idea, I just edited my previous post  !


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

$1,700/ year.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

IronMan89 said:


> Here's mine from Stade de l'Abbé Deschamps in Auxerre, France  (Ligue 1)


Didn't know you were Auxerrois...:|


----------



## Old Trafford (Feb 27, 2008)

£580 for 19 games.


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Didn't know you were Auxerrois...:|


Yep, I lived and played in Auxerre (U14-U""18") and now I'm studying in Dijon 

Season ticket price for my seat is 1,800€... :nuts:


----------



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

This is near my view at the Ricoh Arena.









Coventry City are in the second tier of English football.
My season ticket cost £300 for 23 games.


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

3SPIRES said:


> This is near my view at the Ricoh Arena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stadium! there is room for exapansion isn't it?


----------



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ There is some room for expansion as you can see: 










Unfortunately it won't need an expansion in the foreseeable future as we average only 17,000 in a 32,000 stadium.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

This isn't my picture but it isn't far off being my view at White Hart Lane. I'm about ten yards closer to the halfway line than this pic and probably five rows further back.

Costs £880 ($1353 or €1004) for 21 games.


----------



## francos1989 (Jul 18, 2009)

Estadio Juan Domingo Perón
Sector D Fila 12 asiento 56
RACING vs Boca Juniors


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

£425 this season, £375 next, for 23 games.


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

What's going on there Rev? 



Rev Stickleback said:


> £425 this season, £375 next, for 23 games.












PEN* 60 each month = PEN 720 a year. Which is about US$250; about 22 domestic home games. Last year the club made it to the Playoff so they played an extra home game (23). 2008 had 26 home games. Btw, these are box seats.

*Peruvian Nuevo Sol


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

francos1989 said:


> Estadio Juan Domingo Perón
> Sector D Fila 12 asiento 56
> RACING vs Boca Juniors


Beautifull shaped stadium. I have one question, how is the view from the corner? Is it possible to see all of the pitch?


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

MicroX said:


> What's going on there Rev?


Looks like a small scale pitch invasion - common on the last game of the season, particularly upon sealing promotion/escaping relegation etc. in the English Football League. So I'm assuming it may have been when Reading sealed promotion to then Premiership a few seasons back.


----------



## francos1989 (Jul 18, 2009)

The view is excellent from every part of the stadium, and the roof covers every part of the upper part of the stadium


----------



## kennerado (Oct 2, 2009)

What will be my view from my seats at the new Swan St Stadium:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ neat stadium. when will the inauguration be?


----------



## kennerado (Oct 2, 2009)

7th May with a Rugby test match, Australia vs New Zealand.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Skilled Stadium (Aussie Rules stadium), Geelong. 
About $300 (premium) for 7 matches from memory. Possibly a ground used in Australia's 2018/2022 world cup bid.


----------



## PedroRibeiro (Mar 20, 2009)

The view from my season ticket in the D. Afonso Henriques Stadium, in Portugal, home to Vitória de Guimarães, currently 5th in the portuguese football league:

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

MicroX said:


> What's going on there Rev?


Final whistle had just gone after winning the title in 2006.

This was the view a few minutes later.


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

My brilliant view at Brann Stadion, home of SK Brann in Bergen, Norway. I bought my season ticket before the 2007 season and we ended up winning the league for the first time since 1963 that season. Talk about good timing!!!

Price: 2230 NOK for 15 matches ( around $375 or £250)


----------



## SDC123 (Aug 11, 2009)

Old Trafford said:


> Mine of Old Trafford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at that game, i was sat on second tier of Stretford End, thought we had the game in the bag till Robben's strike


----------

